# Very cheap aquarium table



## bikersoy (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking for a cheap table for my tanks, I thought to myself one myself.
Then on a visit to IKEA found something very economical
For 19.90 euros only have a 79x39x79 table ideal for my 60-liter aquariums.
Lleba almost a year and have not been deformed.
You have some photos




























http://lascosasdelkarlos.blogspot.com


----------



## CuLan (Oct 22, 2008)

I shall take a look at the Ikea near me. Thanks.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to APC! Nice tanks by the way. And the tables make very clean looking stands for those tanks.


----------



## bikersoy (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you very much
It's a cheap table and supports up to 96 liters tank


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Idk it might be just me but I'd be terrified about putting a 2.5g tank on any of that crap furnature from IKEA. The tables look real nice but IKEA has a reputation for not being very sturdy.


----------



## bikersoy (Aug 21, 2011)

I understand your question, why I write about my experience.
The first photo is when I mount
You can see in this post from my blog that date is a year ago.
http://lascosasdelkarlos.blogspot.com/2010/08/ciclando-dos-nuevos-gambarios-en-mesas.html

Now I have gone to another room and this is a current photo.









It is true that the quality of ikea is not very good, but the price it is.
All we can buy products such as ADA, and know that something cheap is good work


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yea I also go for price over brand name and I guess u proved that they are physically able to support your tanks. Good find


----------



## piesforyou (Oct 22, 2011)

dstrong said:


> Idk it might be just me but I'd be terrified about putting a 2.5g tank on any of that crap furnature from IKEA. The tables look real nice but IKEA has a reputation for not being very sturdy.


I'm not sure where this reputation comes from but in my experience IKEA furniture is extremely sturdy, even this cheap stuff. I have one of these Expedit table things and I can lean my whole weight against the side of it and get virtually zero lateral movement. It's solid as a rock. The stand for my Juwel 96 litre is a lot less sturdy. I have a 25 litre tank on one of these Expedit things with absolutely no problems whatsoever, and I have converted another one into a hamster cage.

Like all flatpack it all depends on how well you put the thing together, but I would definitely say IKEA is the sturdiest flatpack I've come across. You only have to look at the success of their BILLY bookcases.

If you want another example, I have a MALM chest of drawers in my bedroom. I have moved house 3 times and each time disassembled and reassembled it. It's still just as sturdy as new. Oh and I can tear it down in 5 mins and put it back up in 10 now!

I don't work for IKEA or anything but I do like their stuff


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Backing up PiesForYou here:

IKEA's furniture is very, very well made. If you have ever bought anything from them you will agree that every single piece always fits perfectly. The packaging is excellent and there are no small scratches or any issues with the transportation.

Recently I installed high dollar garage cabinets in some fancy house's garage. Price was 5K for 4 cabinets. Guess what - numerous scratches and scuffs, difficult to align perfectly. Had to request replacement for 2 doors. Laminate over particle board...

In this thread we both like the fact that an IKEA piece of furniture supports a heavy aquarium AND say it is badly made furniture.

Only thing about IKEA is that in the US many people see it as cheap. They'd rather spend a few thousand dollars at stores like "Rooms To Go" and get heavy looking furniture made not better than IKEA's. Like many other things - it's a mentality issue, not quality. An $10 IKEA night stand I(don't remember the model) supports a 10 gallon tank very well without any sagging. It has 3 big drawers. It's made of pine. Here it is. Note that the top shelf is NOT over the sides. And it still does not sag with a full 10 gallon tank on top. For $10, really?










As far as ADA is concerned - if someone tells me their aquarium stands are made from solid hard wood I'd like to hear it. The single one that I've seen was split open because of water damage. It was the cheapest particle board I've seen and you know what happens to particle board when water gets to it. It swells. That stand was of the same material like the furniture we had in communist Bulgaria in the early 70's. Except ADA's stand had very nice wood veneer over the particle board that looked like wood. You can get fansy with the veneer but I personally would not like to have particle board underneath:










http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=7ac79b0eac6a2015&biw=1280&bih=651

And who here believes that particle board furniture is great? ADA's design of the stands is about 10 years old. So 10 year old design, laminate over particle board . Let me just call this "timeless" and not get too negative.

As usual I lead you from negative to something positive. My point is - there is room for coming up with new aquarium stand designs. Better looks, more practical and quaility materials.

--Nikolay


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The quality of the cabinet depends on the wood used. Someone mentioned to me that low end furnitures of Ikea are made of chipped wood (I am not sure whether I am using the correct term but it is a compressed wood particles normally being used to manufacture cheap furniture) - I have personally bought such furniture from Ikea myself. These chipped wood will disintegrate in the long run when being exposed to water. Some of these wood could be coated in such a way that it looks more solid but in reality it's still poor quality. 

If you are not the careless type that spills water on the cabinet every week and you constantly monitor the condition of the cabinet, I have no doubt that chipped wood cabinet is usable. 

In an extreme situation, I had seen a chipped wood TV cabinet half collapsed after a flood. It's a miracle that the TV did not drop into the water during the flood.

I am shocked to see ADA's poor quality cabinet. I would feel cheated if I own one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

A viable option is to take inexpensive furniture then beef it up till you're comfortable with it as an aquarium stand.

e.g. I added a hidden base, vertical supports, and a plastic top for water protection:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...jects/65830-corner-tv-stand-how-i-modded.html


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

totziens said:


> ...I am shocked to see ADA's poor quality cabinet. I would feel cheated if I own one. Thanks for sharing.


I did not say they are poor quality. And I did say that I've seen a single ADA stand.

Please if someone has more information post it here so we get a balanced perspective.

--Nikolay


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

niko said:


> I did not say they are poor quality. And I did say that I've seen a single ADA stand.
> 
> Please if someone has more information post it here so we get a balanced perspective.
> 
> --Nikolay


Sorry, I misunderstood you. Had to read for the second time to know what you meant.


----------



## bikersoy (Aug 21, 2011)

Now also for my 96 liters









www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh-1hwTzUFc


----------

